# [SOLVED] CALeague dead ?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Is CALeague, the organization dead or is it just the website ? 

I cross my fingers. Hope it is over. Hope no more CAL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

cant edit the post above. 

Their website is up and running... (( Cal is going on.

( Personal opinion : That means Cal will continue abusing the CS and fellow players and do whatever is necessary to kill version 1.6 and help Valve sell more cs:s )


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

um sure, what u mean by abuse ? its just another sport its not abusing.

Lets say in real life you would get mad at formula one just because you cant drive as good as they can with your chevy. 

just another chapter of a thing


----------

